# EBJD, JD and Green Terrors?



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm rather new to owning Cichlids. I have had successful fish tanks for several years though, mostly just owning the common small freshwater fish...and have had an Albino african clawed frog for several years in a 20 gallon tank with catfish.

I recently learned about Cichlids though, hearing about a friend who owns a full grown Electric Blue Jack Dempsey, so I got the idea to go check some out at a local fish store I like to go to... they were having a sale on them, just little guys about an inch or inch and a half. I, of course, decided I needed one right away.

Which possibly was a bad decision on my half, I probably should have waited to set up another tank. But I went ahead and mixed him in with my 2 Black moors and a Pearlscale that I have, knowing he wouldn't do too much damage to them... and he didn't he was fine for the night, but I noticed he was hanging around the edge of the tank looking at his reflection. I realized he must be lonely for another cichlid. Of course I went out and bought him a friend. several friends. I came home with a regular Jack Dempsey and two Green Terrors. (bought a tank divider to keep my moors and pearlscale safe, and another filter for the other side of my now split 55gallon tank.)

I'm aware they cannot stay in the separated tank forever. I'm buying a 100 gallon fish tank asap this week. just trying to find the best deal on one.

Here's where my questions come in:

- Now my little EBJD is looking a little glum, his friends were great at first...he'd chase them, he was in charge the first few nights. Now he is hanging out towards the top, and is being chased by all three of the other little turds. Will a bigger tank help him? He is loosing color, but when I feed him he gets more vibrant... causing me to feed them more than is needed maybe? Should I be worried for my little guy, how long can he hang on?

- One of the green terrors...I bought these two guys off craigslist from a lady who bred lots of Cichlids as a hobby. Well she told me she thinks she gave me a male and a female. One of them looks like your typical Green terror fry. The other one is developing a darker stomach/back end and getting a black stripe under each eye. Does this sound like a green terror?

- and Lastly, in my future 100 gallon tank... would I be able to get more than four cichlids in it? I plan to put in lots of stone for them to hide in...
I have already a lot of little "caves" made for them in their half of the 55 gallon tank. Trying to give my EBJD spaces to hide.
What would be some good fish to go with these guys?

(I don't know the gender of any of these fish yet...just calling them all guys, or dudes. They are all about an inch and a half to two inches now. The green terrors are the biggest. The EBJD is a little bigger than the regular JD.)

Please help  I'm worried for my little blue dude the most.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

EBJD's (the little blue dude) are less aggressive than the others, and will have a tough time.

Regular JD's are more aggressive than the EBJD variant.

Green Terrors (and most cichlids) can change their coloration to a certain extent, based on their mood...the black teardrop are very common. Males are very rough on females, and a breeding pair will attempt to exterminate all the competition...which is all of the other fish in the tank.

Honestly, you are probably better off getting 3 55 to 75g tanks than one 100g tank...and house the GT's in one (with a divider ready), and each of the others in one. Or, else you'll need to divide the 100g too.

If you were to house the EBJD in a separate tank, you could keep one of the GT's, the JD, ond a couple of other similar cichlids such as a Salvini or possibly a Texas cichlid in a 100g together.

Often, non-cihlid tankmates are met with less aggression than other cichlids, so consider that option too--especially for the EBJD.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Afraid I cannot do that many tanks....

Would getting rid of one of the Green Terrors, and adding in some Tetra help at all?

Can't have 2 or 3 new tanks plus the 2 I already have running. 
Willing to get rid of both of the Green Terrors if I must. Would prefer to keep the two JDs. They don't seem to mind each other, it seems that it is the Green Terrors causing the most trouble.

I went to a fish store today to talk to some of the people about my problem. They told me that mostly it could be because of the lack of room for the four of them in the split 55 gallon and that getting them in the bigger tank will probably help a lot. They also said adding in some of the larger tetras may help to stop them from picking on the EBJD.
Is this true/worth a try?


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looking at my GT today, I can already tell that I do have a male and a female...if it is true that males generally get the hump on their head. I've decided to get the to GT out. But hoping to keep the two JD's.......

My two JD's both have normal heads....with no humps. Could they both be females? And are two females okay with each other?

Anybody care to offer me some more advice?

Getting rid of the two GT. Can two JD's live together?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

If the JD's are a male/female pair, then yes they will be fine together...especially if the EBJD is the male.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Is there anyway to tell if they are male and female at about an inch to inch and a half? or do you have to wait until they are mature(when it could be too late....)?
Somebody took my GTs for me. I'm more concerned about my EBJD right now, if I have to I have somebody who will take the regular Dempsey.

I'm still working on getting a larger tank together for him, but since I got rid of the two GT I'm going to go with a 75 Gallon tank.

If I just have the EBJD is there any fish that would be recommended putting with just him? Do two EBJD work good together? Or any other cichlids? Smaller cichlids even? Fish that are not cichlids....anything? So that I don't have to have him in a tank by itself.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually getting a 100 gallon still, because it ended up being a better deal.

Anybody have some input on what I can have in the tank with the EBJD ?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Lauren,

EBJDs are basically a mutation of the regular JDs and are generally a weaker fish genetically. Lots of people have trouble raising them to adult hood because of this and lots of them have EBJDs die suddenly. Usually once they reach about 3 inches they pass the danger zone and become pretty hardy fish.

So my suggestion is to make sure your EBJD is boss of the tank, make sure no other cichlid is in the tank with him that is either more aggressive or larger than him. If you keep him with the regular JD that would be fine, just watch that the regular JD doesn't out grow him too much and start to chase him around the tank.

I would be get the 100 gallon tank, set up lots of hiding places and keep the regular JD and the EBJD together but definitely keep an eye out of the JD.. Also add a school of dither fish between 12-16 tiger barbs, giant danios or australian rainbows. I find the danios or the rainbows do better than the tiger barbs, since they are pretty fast fish. The tiger barbs usually get eaten one at a time.

Another thing I would recommend is get some internal parasite medicine. EBJD are prone to get internal parasites and it'll be helpful to have some handy. I find Tetra Parasite Guard works pretty well for me. If your EBJD stops eating and starts mouthing and spitting out food I would treat for parasite. Definitely treat if you see white stringy poop from your EBJD.

Anyway, good luck with your fish and feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

The regular JD already does chase the EBJD. Should I still keep them together?

In the tank they are in right now I already have a lot of hiding places set up, but every time he goes to hide, the JD chases him out. Even though the EBJD is bigger than him.

Like I said...so far he seems pretty docile he isn't messing with my moors, pearscale or the plecos.

Are there any other cichlids I could try to put with the EBJD other than the regular JD?

Thank you for the other information also.

- I will add the giant danios in the larger tank


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

If the JD is already chasing it...I'd get rid of it now, just to be safe.

I personally would go with non-cichlid tankmates. Most that won't get eaten would work. Schooling fish like silver dollars, Australian Rainbowfish, or giant danios. Gouramis and most medium-sized catfish also would work. There are too many choices to list. If you really want other cichlids, there are some that would work too, but you need to be very careful.

It's a myth that cichlids can only be kept with other cichlids. Cichlids often will be very aggressive toward each other, but completely ignore non-cichlid tankmates.

A 100g will give you a lot of options tro go with an EBJD.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Somebody took the JD yesterday for me. The EBJD is already turning brighter blue and looking more comfortable in the tank.

I'm picking up the tank today, it's actually a 110 gallon. I went a bought some Holey Rock, conveniently I live in texas and got some large pieces pretty cheap off craigslist. and I'm soaking some driftwood that my family has from saving it from years of camping up north.

So far to go with the EBJD in his tank when it is ready is only a little Clown Pleco(as long as he didn't eat him last night, I haven't seen him in the tank this morning)...

Would Peacock cichlids work possibly? I've heard they're less aggressive than other cichlids...which could be good and bad with him I guess.

I was also thinking about waiting till he has reached maybe 3-4 inches and figuring out his gender then trying to pair him up with a male or female(Probably another EBJD so they could not breed)? But in the mean time just doing what you said and hopefully keeping Giant Danios and Gourami's in there also.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's some fish I'm curious if they work with the EBJD

- Angelfish
- Kissing Gouramis
- Peacock Cichlids
- Blue acara
- Blue acei
- Jewel cichlids


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

Out of that list blue acaras would be the best choice. Rainbows and severums will also work well.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Would any of the other ones potentially work out? if not..why?
Just trying to get a better understanding for these guys..


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

No to the jewels or acei. The jewels are too aggressive, the aceis are too active/potentially aggressive.

The Blue Acaras are a maybe...they are usually mellow, but can be aggressive.

The peacocks (assume you mean the Malawi peacocks, not peacock bass which get huge) will work if the EBJD is the largest fish, and you stay away from the OB/marbled variations which are hybrids with much more aggressive cichilds.

The others should be fine.


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

angelfish can be pushy but aren't physically capable of handling an ebjd. While ebjd may be mellow they can still dish it out when they choose. The kissing gourramis will be just as big if not bigger than the ebjd and cichlids often ignore noncichlids which are too big to eat but I don't have the best track record with gouramis so I don't recommend them since I can't figure them out myself. I'm not familiar enough with the rift lake cichlids to comment on them and the jewels can be downright nasty.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for the information.

I think I will try him with some of the Giant Danio(maybe 10), maybe 5 Gourami's, and the clown pleco. Then see how it goes from there.

EBJD are usually okay with other EBJD right? They just cannot breed? Do they do better in pairs or trio's?

Should I wait still before getting other fish to go into the tank with him? Since he is still pretty young?

And was it the Giant Danio's that eat a lot of plants?...are there any other schooling fish recommended that do not eat a lot of plants?


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have another question *bbortko* said that "Rainbows" could work in my tank also. I'm wondering if you mean the Rainbow cichlid such as:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/h ... pinosa.php

That Rainbow? They are smaller than the EBJD, or a severum even. Would they really be able to gold their own in the tank?

I took you're advice also bbortko, after reading some information about the Severums I went out a bought a small green severum(about half the size of my EBJD) and I'm pleased to say that they are getting along very well so far! 

I know it is not recommended, but I had my tank put together and let it sit for 24hours, running with a filter that had been filtering my 55 gallon tank. Then added in some Safe start tetra stuff. 
I put in everybody, and they're all doing well. My EBJD is actually looking more vibrant than he has ever before. He has been a really excellent color blue, isn't being shy at all in the tank. Has eaten well, and I haven't noticed anything off about any of the fish.

The tank right now contains 4 Gouramis(4 different kind, no pairs), 12 Giant danios, 1 green severum, 1 tiny clown pleco and the EBJD. The EBJD is the dominant one in the tank.

^Knowing my stock list in the tank. Would it be okay to try to add a young Rainbow cichlid?"

and the gouramis are doing well so far in the tank, to the person who wasn't sure if I should add them. They have been eating well, and I have a really nice plant for them to hide in...which they do often but are starting to venture out into the middle of the tank more.
-One of the Giant Danios is a little larger than the others, and has a little more of a red shading on his fins. He seems to be the dominant one in the group. Is the red shading anything to do with the gender possibly?

I'm going to try to add some pictures later.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh I didn't see that was also you *bbortko* who said no to the gouramis.


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't say no gouramis, said I didn't know enough to recommend them.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, sorry! They are seeming alright so far. I'll let you know how they go if you want.

What do you think about adding a Rainbow cichlid to the mix? You did say it could work right? Or would my tank be too full with one added?


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

Cichlid wise a rainbow would still work but 12 giant danios and 4 gouramis is an awful lot especially if the gouramis aren't dwarfs. I'd hold out until the giant danio herd thins out some, maybe gets down to 8.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I'm about to lose a gourami. Other three look fine, but they booted this one out of the plant where they hide.

Giant Danios all seem good so far. Just goofy.

Here's a link to some pictures of my tanks. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=243131


----------

